# Atomic 2012 Nomad Intruder Skis



## zakyr (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.levelninesports.com/Atomic-2012-Nomad-Intruder-Skis-W-Xto-10-Bindings

These any good?

Looking for a ski I can use at NASTAR at Gunstock next year for my first time.

Also just for a general downhill ski I can use on days I dont want to use the twin tips.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't think anything with rocker would be ideal for NASTAR.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I am pretty sure that is a Atomic Smoke.  That is their entry level ski in the Nomad series.  Not really a carver or something I would want in any race course.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a pair Head iRaces in great shape 177cm with FF17 for cheap money.


----------



## zakyr (Apr 27, 2012)

Bump


----------

